
I don't dwell on the past - phsr
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/12/i-dont-dwell-on-the-past.html
======
andr
Somewhat related:

"The weak regrets his words more than his silence; the strong regrets his
silence more than his words; the magnificent regrets nothing." -- N. N. Taleb

~~~
seanstickle
Feels like an auto-generated aphorism.

Behold:

"The weak regrets his silence more than his words; the strong regrets his
words more than his silence; the magnificent regrets nothing."

If you'd read that one first, it would be just as meaningful. Which is to say,
not at all.

~~~
tree_of_item
People are often afraid of speaking up. This ties in with the idea of the
strong regretting silence as opposed to speaking up.

Your version isn't as meaningful.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Shouldn't it be the weak who are more often silent out of fear? I deliberately
avoid using my True Name here so that controversial positions won't affect my
employability, and I wouldn't do that if I had fuck-you money and a permanent
home (economic strength).

~~~
lionhearted
One time I lost a large deal because the buyer's boss came across a
controversial piece I'd written, and didn't think I was a good fit with their
buttoned-down formal organization.

Later, I made a very similar deal for about 30% more money, that wouldn't have
happened without losing the first one.

I reckon, better to lose by boldness than lose by tameness. Either one can
bite you, but at least you get some satisfaction out of losing for being too
bold.

------
wallflower
This reminds me of Stoicism. Something that is simple but definitely not easy.
Something I struggle with.

> It’s important to remember that this is an exercise and not a rhetorical
> device. He doesn’t mean “think about” misfortune, he means live it. Comfort
> is the worst kind of slavery because you’re always afraid that something or
> someone will take it away. But if you can not just anticipate but practice
> misfortune, then chance loses its ability to disrupt your life.

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/04/13/stoicism-101...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/04/13/stoicism-101-a-practical-
guide-for-entrepreneurs/)

------
mathgladiator
> Instead, I think that I am able to separate my identity from my work.
> Perhaps it is a defense mechanism at its core.

I think this is the core of egoless programming; this, to me, has been the
hardest thing to learn.

------
Ixiaus
I applaud Gabriel for his (non)accomplishments - particularly in finding
appreciation for all of his brain-children, no matter what they've become. I
don't think it is a defense mechanism, I think it is a healthy appreciation
for the life-death cycle that everything experiences. A knowing that is only
got by "trying and dying" multiple times :)

It will serve him well as a father too.

------
drx
I've learned to manage my emotions, including those that accompany failure,
pretty well over the years, but there's still that initial involunary feeling
of despair that, however brief, I can't get rid of. It's really nasty.

If you can get past that, I think you can overcome anything -- I've never
faced a bigger personal challenge.

------
chegra
If we want our life to go well, Epictetus says, we should, rather than wanting
events to conform to our desires, make our desires conform to events; we
should, in other words, want events “to happen as they do happen.” - Taken
from A guide to the good life: The Ancient Art of Stoic Joy

I think this pretty much works for me now.

------
Kevembunagga
Xamuel doesn't get much traction on HN but here he is spot on:

<http://www.xamuel.com/a-message-of-regret/>

He also has many interesting _very_ non conventional posts beside the purely
"math nerd/tech nerd" ones.

